# Blame Young Ape



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Young Ape pissed me off. I need to get this out of my system. I don't know who Young Ape is (yet), but I do have a whole slew of addys. So I've assigned each a number and threw it into a random number generator.

The result:


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

OH DAMN... this isn't gonna be pretty


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

You noobs had to go and piss him off didn't you. Whoever gets nailed, deserves it.:gn:gn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey now that AINT funny....my address is in there somewhere!!



Oh what the hell with my luck hes already lost my address!!!!




Oh Poor Vin...LOL..



Go get em!!!!!!!!!!











Shawn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Uh Oh! This is gonna be ugly! Isn't there only one A in BLAM? Oh wait, that's a Batman BLAAM*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Vin, You are too high strung!!! Something is gonna pop!!!:chk


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

All bark no bite! :ss:hn:gn:gn


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder how long Vin will keep this tirade going?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

will someone just fess up and take their beatling like a man....for the good of CS...i mean really


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Brilliant move doing this on a full moon!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

NICE ART WORK VIN:tu GOOOOOO GET EM...:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

taltos said:


> You noobs had to go and piss him off didn't you. Whoever gets nailed, deserves it.:gn:gn


it could be you Taltos, we shoud ALL be worried. I just hope Al is the lucky one


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

I feel bad for the person on the other end of this bomb!!!

Go easy VIN!!!!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> it could be you Taltos, we shoud ALL be worried. I just hope Al is the lucky one


We have a sense of honor in Mass and own up to our hits if we hit a fellow resident. Besides, I would be a terrible example as one of the senior members from Mass if I were to hit Vin even if he does deserve it.:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

taltos said:


> We have a sense of honor in Mass and own up to our hits if we hit a fellow resident. *Besides, I would be a terrible example as one of the senior members from Mass if I were to hit Vin even if he does deserve it.*:ss


F THAT!!!

If you guys are all into the group hug thing I'll cancel the Hockey Tailgate HERF.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I always take responsibility for my hits 'cuz I ain't a-scared of nobody. Not that I can hang with some of the 300 lb gorillas here, but I'm not one to back down from a fight. I think I understand Young Ape's mindset though. And I will lay out exactly what's going to happen:

# 1 - This will all die down

#2 - I will eventually find out who Young Ape is

#3 - Time will pass and this will be forgotten

#4 - Young Ape will receive a beating out of the blue I will not announce a launch. I will not share the news with anyone beforehand. It will just happen. 'Cuz that's how I roll.


As for the bomb that went out today, let's just say I giggled a little when the random number generator spit out this gorilla's name.

And unfortunately, I don't have Taltos' addy -- but I did invite him to a BBQ & HERF. (Hope you can make it, bro.) If he shows there, I'll be sure to get it from him then.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I always take responsibility for my hits 'cuz I ain't a-scared of nobody. Not that I can hang with some of the 300 lb gorillas here, but I'm not one to back down from a fight. I think I understand Young Ape's mindset though. And I will lay out exactly what's going to happen:
> 
> # 1 - This will all die down
> *Not if I can help it.*
> ...


This is without a doubt one of the all time best hits I have ever seen.
ROFLMAO!!!!!

Lets just hope for copycat bombers to confuse you even more.

(If anyone needs Vins address just let me know.)


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> This is without a doubt one of the all time best hits I have ever seen.
> ROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> Lets just hope for copycat bombers to confuse you even more.
> ...


:tpd:

And I wonder if one of the following scenarios happens before Vin gets his revenge:

-Vin gets hit AGAIN by Young Ape
-Vin gets hit by a copycat
-Vin hits himself out of frustration


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Vin, I am still trying to figure out if I can make it to your place by changing some other plans. Seriously do not understand why I would be a suspect in this outrage against a fellow Mass resident. Also, the more that I look at that bomb, it looks like a consolidated bomb where contributors sent it to a central location and it was repackaged and armed. I will pm you when I am sure of our plans.:ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe I have MR. Taltos address if anyone needs it. How does it go - I pity the fool once Vin get them figured out......


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn Vin just called young ape a chicken?
Big words from a dude who keeps geting donkey punched.

Where is my popcorn this out to be good.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

:r:r:r:r

What have you done Young Ape ????????????

You turned a semi crazy man into a maniac. :chk:chk:chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

We will name him MassMadness!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> We will name him MassMadness!


Agreed :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Quickly, issue that gorilla a Rx for Prozac now...:r


----------

